# Ann Arbor 15 Pics



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2015)

The weather was beautiful and there seemed to be a pretty good turn out. The show arena had some really nice bikes and you always get a little different mix of vendors at AA plus they have the mini bikes. I even brought home a little hardware! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Last of the pics. I won Classic Bike of the Year Best Preserved and the Strucel restored Glydacycle won Classic Bike of the Year Best Restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice pics.TY.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice pics! Congrats on the award, your Huffman is outstanding! The Black or Grey Elgin is beautiful!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Shawn.
 Your Twin Flex is outstanding!
 Thank you very much, for documenting this weekends action for all of us that unfortunately, couldn't be there.
 I really appreciate it!


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations Shawn on the win.what a sweet bike,another huffman victory.and thanks for all of the pictures


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 27, 2015)

Good for you, Shawn - sounds like you and your dad had quite a week.  Thanks very much for sharing the pics.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats on the win Shawn, a deserving bike for sure. Also thx for taking all the pics, especially the ones of the Flying Merkel! 
Darcie


----------

